# It's summer vacation and no one wants to hang out with me



## superdude123 (Mar 8, 2016)

I finished my freshmen year of college last month and so far I haven't done anything fun. I was unable to make friends but I go to a community college and no one bothered to accept new people so they hang out with friends they already know from high school. No one ever wants to hang out with me. Besides working, all i do is read a book, go to the gym and watch Netflix during my free time. My best friend from 6th grade goes to the same school as me but I noticed we're drifting apart. First I always ask him if he's interested to hang out but he keeps saying "next time" or he's busy or some excuses. Second, he always hangs out with his other friends based on his Instagram post which makes me feel left out. Third, he has a girlfriend and finally we never hang out together outside of school. We only see each other in school, chat and that's it. I'm getting really bored with our friendship. I live in a really small town and there is nothing to do. I have a car and license but I need to a reason to go somewhere. When i have no plans, I basically stay home all day and night. My friends from high school doesn't make contact with me anymore ever since we graduate because they are out of state. I literally have no friends and I'm so lonely for the next two months until school starts. I'm going on a 10 day cruise in the Caribbean in August but I have nothing to do between now and August. Summer is the best season and I'm so bored which is one reason why I don't like summer vacation. I feel like I'm wasting my life doing nothing. I've heard the expression life is too short. :crying:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Keeping putting yourself out there. There might be people just like you looking for friends. Keep trying, you'll find people that actually want to hang with you.


----------



## puffysnow (Jun 14, 2016)

Yes I agree with Kevin001 here. If you don't know anyone to hang out with now, maybe this summer project would be to find new nice people. There are several ways to do this, you can maybe find people on this website who live near you or maybe on another forum or website where people come into contact with each other. If you're gonna go the online-route for meeting people, you should search for websites with your interest on which people can communicate with each other. That is how I made friends a couple of years ago.

If you are a bit hesitant about meeting with people from internet (which I could understand) you could also try to see if there are events near you, are there any workshops? I think those are the nicest for meeting people. If you are going to big events such as festivals it gets more difficult because people mostly go there in big groups and it's always chaotic and crowded there. But if there are like workshops related to summer or simply just going to the beach or take walks you might bump into some nice people there.

Where I live there's sometimes a painting workshop nearby and someone I know always goes there alone and she always meets nice people. Also try to find communities. I don't know if you're religious or you are into some kind of activity or you have a special interest but there might be groups that really would love if more people would join them and they usually have activities planned, especially in summer.

You can do it!


----------



## ShadowOnTheWallAlt (Jun 27, 2016)

Sounds rough but you can meet other peeps. Check the links in my sig.

It's easy to fall into passivity, but if you do you'll look back and regret it. Never a better time than now to try and change


----------

